# Requesting a new sig



## futuredogfight (Jun 15, 2013)

Hello, I'd like a new sig, I was looking for one like my current sig but with a Finnish 109 in the background, 

Thanks much,
~FD


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 15, 2013)

Can't find a really clear photo.

Geo


----------



## futuredogfight (Jun 15, 2013)

That looks nice, thanks fubar!


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm not that good at making signatures but there are several on here that do an awesome job. I'll keep looking to see if I can find a clear airborne shot. These seem to be rare.

Geo

*EDIT:* Added one almost airborne.


----------



## futuredogfight (Jun 19, 2013)

Those are nice, I'm conducting my own search.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2013)

How about these?


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2013)

Nicely done Wojtek!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2013)

THX .


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 15, 2013)

Wow, those fricken rock!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 15, 2013)

THX.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 15, 2013)

Yessir, very nice, I'm partial to #2.

Geo


----------



## Procrastintor (Jul 15, 2013)

He did it again, nice work


----------



## Wurger (Jul 15, 2013)

THX.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 20, 2013)

Stunning work as always my friend!


----------



## futuredogfight (Jul 20, 2013)

YES! These are awesome Wojtek! Sorry i didn't reply sooner my computer didn't allow me on for some reason.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 21, 2013)

Glad you like it. THX.


----------

